# which peptides? Confused



## grootfac (Mar 4, 2012)

ok so i was talking to my buddy in the gym and for weeks hes been telling me he is on this new gh prescribed from his dr. then today im tlking shop with him and i say i was looking at cjc1295 and sermorelin and he goes Thats IT! that wht he has me on, Sermrelin. he is loving it! so i start researching further, and from what i find , sermorelin is the shortest half life, Mod Grf1-29 is like 30 min , cjc1295 is like mod grf, and cjc1295dac is long lasting, like up to 7 days, 
so after i look into it some more, he says he only doses 2-300mcg a night, he just knows what the dr. tells him, so i guess im asking if anyone here can let me know which is best for the $$ vs. results, what would a good dose be and an avg prce range, all the sites have diff prices and then after further research some bros complain that the product was advtised as 1295 dac and it was just grf 1-29, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 4, 2012)

Is your friend saying a doc is prescribing peptides?  

Stick to the basics bro of a ghrp and GHRH combo.  Currently I'm researching with ghrp2 and cjc-1295 no dac/mod grf 1-29.  Check out Labpe Peptides sub forum for many past and current logs on their peptides.  Quality I assure you is there.

Dosing would have to go along with goals with research.  What are you thinking?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

You don't want CJC with Dac, due to GH bleed.  It's great for women, not so much for bro's.  I've personally never researched sermorelin, but I have research experience with Mod Grf aka CJC 1295 w/out dac.  Mod grf with any of the GHRP's is a really great combo.  There are a bunch of logs in our sub section, and there's a link in my sig you can check out.  Shoot me a pm once you've checked some of that out and we'll figure out what's best for you.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ez.. you got in there quick.. haha.  I must have still been mid type.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ipam/cjc is a great combo.Ipam has the longest gh release as it spikes the slowest but is elevated the longest.ghrp 2-6 will spike fast and have a fast return also.As i am will keep elevated nicely.ipam/cjc combo will fully dump the gland as ghrp 2-6 will stimulate the gland as it will release gh BUT ipam will fully dump the gland.check out our reviews on our peptides and combos as they are very pure and you wont be let down.


----------



## njc (Mar 5, 2012)

Dat says that the GH release profile of GHRP-2 is superior to that of GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

njc said:


> Dat says that the GH release profile of GHRP-2 is superior to that of GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin.


 

Correct.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

A little information about GHRP’s and Mod-Grf(1-29)


*Ghrp-2* Is more potent than GHRP-6 and Ipramorelin, GHRP-2 has a stronger effect on prolactin and Cortisol at all dosing levels rising to the high normal range. It has minimal Gastric affects, and should not cause stomach discomfort or major hunger pains like its counterpart GHRP-6, an effective dose of GHRP-2 is the same as all GHRP’s @ 1mcg per 2.2lbs of body weight, most users however dose at the saturation dose which is 100mcg. With GHRP-2 you do not need to cycle off, as your body will not desensitize to the compound.

*Hexarelin* is just as strong as GHRP-2 but affects Prolactin, and Cortisol at much higher levels, Hexarelin has been shown to desensitize no matter the dose, and no matter the length of time used, and can happen at any moment, If this does happen, stopping use for a 8-10 day period will allow your body to utilize the compound once more. Hexarelin does affect gastric mobility and can cause stomach discomfort in users. Saturation dose is 100mcg

*Ipamorelin* is as potent as GHRP-6 , and does not affect prolactin or cortisol at any dose. Ipramorelin does not desensitize, and use can be on going, without losing effect. Ipamorelin does not cause any gastric issues, and will not increase hunger to the point of pain. Out of the 4 GHRP’s Ipamorelin is the safest, and has the least amount of sides than any of the GHRP’s on the market today, however, GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are the most potent form of GHRP. Saturation dose is 100mcg

*GHRP-6 *is as potent as Ipamorelin, and does not affect prolactin and cortisol under doses of 100mcg, but only affects these hormones minimally above 100mcg, GHRP-6 does affect stomach, and can cause major stomach discomfort in some users, It also increase Appetite greatly, and normally within 30 min after administration, Most use GHRP-6 to bulk with because of the increase in appetite. Saturation Dose is 100mcg

*Mod-Grf(1-29)* Or more commonly known as CJC-1295 W/O Dac, ( but really isn’t lol ) Is a GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) Taken alone will be as effective as drinking your Test E, ( not effective ) but when combined with a GHRP it nullifies the presence of Somatostatin which would halt a GH pulse. Think of Mof-Grf as an Amplifier, it takes the GH pulsed caused by GHRP’s and Amplifies its effect making the GH pulse received even greater. All the while turning “off” the presence of Somatostatin and allowing a high GH pulse. Getting Modified GRF is important because regular GRF such as cjc-1293 degrades very rapidly once injected, and the end result is a 4% usability, Modified GRF is Tetra Substituted. Because of 4 amino acid substitutions it will not rapidly metabolize in plasma and will make its way to the pituitary where it will affect growth hormone release, and the end result is a 90% plus usability in the blood stream.


----------

